
The Next Penelope Post-Mortem - epsylon
http://aurelregard.tumblr.com/post/126207860704/ive-made-a-9-out-of-10-on-my-own-what-if-i-could
======
nvader
This question may perhaps be off-topic, but why is this considered a post-
mortem? It appears that the game was a critical success and not a commercial
flop. The attitude of the article, as I read it, was definitely mixed, but
there really wasn't a set of lessons for next time, or things that could
obviously have been done differently in hindsight.

Maybe we, along with the author, should consider this write up a case study of
a successful game launch, and adopt a more triumphant attitude in how we read
it.

~~~
jsnell
Just a terminology difference. In gamedev postmortem tends to mean a
retrospective on the development of the game written a maybe a few months to a
year after publication. You're probably thinking of the general engineering
meaning, where it's usually an analysis of the failure written in order to
prevent the same root cause from causing more failures.

So in this context it's not a negative term but a neutral one encompassing
both what went right and what went wrong. (And seems to me there were a couple
of core lessons there, such as needing to consider ease of console ports when
choosing development tools, and that data of indie game sales from a couple of
years ago is mostly obsolete).

------
TheCams
Really interesting, thanks for sharing.

